# Sense cap mena + substantiu



## Cracker Jack

Hola. Algú pot ajudar-me sobre aquest tema. Entenc bé sense i cap. També entenc la seva funció junta. El que no entenc es la inclusió de la paraula mena. Me sembla que es redundant cap i mena. Pero, en sento sovint. Si n'hi ha cap mena, canviaria el significat?

Algú em pot explicar el significat d'aquesta frase? Es pot incloure algunes exemples? Gràcies.


----------



## Tomby

Hola Cracker Jack, 
Sense cap mena de dubte és un tema dificil d'explicar per a mi.
"Sense" en espanyol significa _sin_ i "cap", _ningún_ o _ninguna_ entre molts significats.
Al meu entendre crec que no és cap redundància, ja que es tracta d'una paraula que és necessària per a construir una frase en rotunditat on no doni lloc a una hipotètica ambigüitat.
Tu saps espanyol i pot tenir diversos significats segons el context, per exemple: _género_, _clase_, _especie_, _conjunto_, _tipo_, etc. (en català: gènere, classe, espècie, conjunt, tipus, etc., respectivament).
Sense cap mena de dubte molts foristes podran aclarir-te el tema millor que jo que sóc un simple afeccionat.
Salutacions i bona nit!


----------



## dan44zip

Sin ningún tipo de duda = Sense cap mena de dubte.

Literalment i paraula per paraula es el mateix.


----------



## betulina

Cracker Jack said:


> Hola. Algú pot ajudar-me en aquest tema? Entenc bé "sense" i "cap". També entenc la seva funció conjunta. El que no entenc és la inclusió de la paraula "mena". Em sembla que és redundant, "cap" i "mena". Però ho sento sovint. Si no hi hagués "cap mena" (suposo que vols dir això  ), canviaria el significat?
> 
> Algú em pot explicar el significat d'aquesta frase? Podeu incloure alguns exemples? Gràcies.



Hola, Cracker Jack!

En Tombatossals t'ho ha explicat prou bé. Si el teu dubte és _mena_, vol dir _tipus, classe._ Seria "sense cap tipus de dubte", encara que en aquest context es fa servir més _mena_.

Si no hi hagués "cap mena", és a dir, si fos "sens(e) dubte", voldria dir el mateix, però no té tanta força. Com deia en Tombatossals, "sense cap mena de dubte" és molt més rotund i expressiu.

Espero que t'haguem aclarit el dubte!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Moltes gràcies Tombatossals per el teu resposta, dan44zip per la teva traducció i bet per les teves correccions. Encara, faig errors amb és i les altres regles d'ortografia. Sisplau corrigeu'm, sobretot l'ortografia. Les prenc apuntes. Pero sempre puc contar amb les vostres ajudes. Estava pensant en castellà. Sí bet, es el que vaig vol dir. 

De fet, la frase original va ser ''sense cap mena de problema.


----------



## ampurdan

Cracker Jack said:


> Moltes gràcies Tombatossals per el teu la teva resposta, dan44zip per la teva traducció i bet per les teves correccions. Encara, faig errors amb "és" i les altres regles d'ortografia. Sisplau corrigeu'm corregiu-me, sobretot l'ortografia. Les prenc apuntes M'ho apunto. Pero sempre puc contar comptar amb les vostres ajudes [sona estrany en plural, el normal és "amb la vostra ajuda"]. Estava pensant en castellà. Sí bet, és el que vaig voler dir.
> 
> De fet, la frase original va ser era ''sense cap mena de problema".


 
Un català esplèndid, Cracker!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Moltes gràcies amp per les teves correcions. No, el meu català no és esplèndid i aixo és evident amb els meus errors.  El que més m'agrada és que els catalans et els altres catalanoparlants són disposats d'ajudar-me sempre.  Espero que no estigueu farts de llegir et corregir els meus posts.  

Com veieu, estic intentant de millolar et assajant la meva redacció a través de aquest forum.  Moltissimes gràcies una altra vegada.


----------



## Cecilio

Cracker Jack said:


> Moltes gràcies amp per les teves correccions. No, el meu català no és esplèndid i aixo és evident amb els meus errors.  El que més m'agrada és que els catalans i els altres catalanoparlants estan dispostos a ajudar-me sempre.  Espero que no estigueu farts de llegir i corregir els meus posts.
> 
> Com veieu, estic intentant millorar i assajant (practicant) la meva redacció a través d'aquest fòrum.  Moltíssimes gràcies una altra vegada.



Hola, cracker, ací tens algunes correccions. Jo cre que, resumint, la gradació d'aquestes frases podria ser la següent:

Sens(e) dubte
Sense cap dubte
Sense cap mena de dubte

Les tres frases són correctes i es poden utilitzar, amb diferents graus d'intensitat.


----------



## ampurdan

Estic d'acord amb tu, Cecilio, "essayer" en francès, no és "assajar" en català; però a Catalunya "disposat" és el participi habitual de "disposar".


----------



## Cecilio

Hola, ampurdan. Jo tenia els meus dubtes amb "disposats" i ho he buscat al diccionari per assegurar-me. Sembla que "disposat" és també acceptable, però en principi l'adjectiu seria "dispost", provinent d'un verb "dispondre" que ja no existeix en la parla catalana. Als diccionaris que he consultat (el DIEC i el de l'Enciclopèdia), la paraula "disposat" no rep un tractament individualitzat com a adjectiu.

Pero sí, em sembla que no calia fer la correcció que he fet en el text de Cracker, i que es podria manetnir "disposats". O potser no...


----------

